# looking for a place to load a vbox, cash and carry in Cincinnati



## hawk29 (Nov 4, 2006)

Per thread title, is there a place on the west side of Cincinnati where you can buy bulk salt load/cash/carry?


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

Did you ever find any place?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

talk to a friend in the business that stockpiles


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Try this number: 

9377762631


----------



## hawk29 (Nov 4, 2006)

I haven’t, I know of places north of town but not the westside which I’m looking for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hawk29 said:


> I haven't, I know of places north of town but not the westside which I'm looking for.


Did you try the number I posted?


----------

